# Navarre this weekend



## TNshark (Aug 9, 2015)

Only chance I got this month to come down is this weekend. Driving from tn. Just wanting to know what's biting so I know what gear to bring. mainly be fishing the pier. appreciate it.

Rob


----------



## vince6o1 (Jun 1, 2015)

My buddy fished the navarre pier last week and caught a few bobo, blues, hardtails


----------

